# Got my Zip Walls today!!



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Very happy to finally get them, ordered last Fri night after hours and they showed up today, ordered a total of 4 and total with shipping came to $224.98

I pulled them outta the box and played around while thw wife asked wtf are those and what was I doing LOL, kept jabbing them into the ceiling, even made a slamon course for my daughter and her electric 4 wheelers 

Guys, if you dont have them yet, are contemplating, whtever, get them!! Anybody in the remodler catagory will easily justify the expense as they will pay for themselves with pleased customers and faster clean up!! Should have bought them years ago!! Cant wait to use them in the real world LOL!!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats IHI! I have been contemplating them for years but just can't seem to justify the cost. Most of what I do just involves blocking off doorways.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

slickshift said:


>


FINE!!!

The top 6" or so are the spring loaded part that apply pressure to the ceiling/floor to hold up your wall with medium to light pressure. You can bottom out the spring so essentially make this a solid rod that can be used to hold up sheetrock or whatever other items you need an extra hand-they said by tightening them up tight they'll hold upto 110lbs each....basement beam jacks anyone?? 

There are 2 long moveable sections if you look at the black twisty things-much like an extendable painters pole. I did'nt measure each section but when extended can reach a 12' ceiling and collapsed are only 5' tall. Top pad is 2 peice so you can sandwich the plastic and literally lock it into place. The kits I purchased came with 2/ea plastic zippers and also 2 ea of the floor skid pads for a grand total of 4 of each since I bought 2 kits. Very light weight since it's just aluminum and plastic so storing in the cubie will be easy...might even stick them up in the ceiling locking them in horizontally to the floor so they're out of sight out of mind until I need them.


----------



## noreast05 (Sep 4, 2005)

let us know how they work. I had a tile company that used them when he ripped up the old tile floor. All I saw was plastic dropping in the middle of each support. Perhaps they where not installed correctly. we had dust everywhere.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

The destructions that came with them says directly you need to pull it taunt. I''ve got a few jobs coming up that will put them to the test with it being winter time and cutting a 10'x6' hole in a wall to install a bow window...plenty of air and dust to be had for all. Intially if the top does'nt stay somewhat taunt I'll tape it then look into getting the accessory thingy's they have to create downpressure along wall/ceiling seams so droop is not a problem..but I'll have to use them first to see. I got's plenty of 3mil, 4 mil, and 6 mil plastic in teh truck so we'll see what conforms and holds up better.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Whoa...they look impressive
Thanks for the pics 
They do look like those extra hand things
Thanks and please keep us posted as to how they work
:thumbsup:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm I correct in assuming these will hold plastic for a temporary barrier wall? Or are you just saying to sandwich and drape the plastic to achieve this?

All in all, they look handy. Got a link?

Bob


----------



## noreast05 (Sep 4, 2005)

http://www.zipwall.com/


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

FYI, there is another company called TASK, that makes a similar pole that is not a POS plastic job like the Zip Wall setup. Not that ZIP wall poles are bad, but there's a lot to break on them. I have the TASK ones and they were cheaper, definitely stronger, and have a positive locking ratchet type system. I'd post a link if I could find one.

Regardless of what you use, customers love them.


----------



## noreast05 (Sep 4, 2005)

Hey Greg if you find a link please post. I have not purchased any yet, still shopping. I posted zipwall because I was familiar with it, but not impressed from what I have seen.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Glasshousebltr said:


> I'm I correct in assuming these will hold plastic for a temporary barrier wall? Or are you just saying to sandwich and drape the plastic to achieve this?
> 
> All in all, they look handy. Got a link?
> 
> Bob


The top plastic foot is actually a 2 piece deal, the very top piece is padded with about 1/8" foam, you slide the top section left or right about 3/4" of an inch and it separates from the bottom half. The bottom half has 2 holes and the top half has 2 nubs that lock into the holes of the bottom section...if that makes any sense LOL So, in a nutshell, it literally locks the plastic in between the top 2 sections so it cant fall out/blow away, then the zipwall stands ontop of bisquen on the floor. Actually downforce is up to you the user, if you wanted to could completely compress the built in spring and make it longer than the ceil is tall and kick the bottom into place.

The only things that are plastic that i see is the top spring loaded section and then twist locks. Since I will be the main user I dont see a problem with abuse, but if given to a crew anything you give them would stand a better chance in a pig pen...any midwestern farmers will know what I'm talking about non farmers-pig will destroy everything and anything within their reach-literally.

I thought about the ratchet idea-much like we used for load bars in a semi to prevent load from tipping over, only problem I have with that design is before the rod will compress it has to extend first, which could be a problem if the guys made them too tight I could see it flattening ceiling texture or worse cracking a ceiling joint/leaving a dent.


----------



## noreast05 (Sep 4, 2005)

Has anyone tried those floor protectors? Plastic runners with an adhesive on one side. There are several companies out there with this product. I think it's the greatest thing since slice bread...................well one of the greatest. It sticks to the floor and won't slide like ploy. About $50 for a roll 24' x 200' .
Alot cheaper than cleaning or replacing. Good stuff. Check it out.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

I've been using hte carpet protector stuff from Menards for a few years....VERY NICE, but spendy. $12 for 50' I think, something like that. Just hope homie aint around when pulling it off the carpet cause it cleans and pulls up all kinds of crud...makes old carpet look new and you'll easily be able to see where you floor protector was LOL!!

I'm waiting for something to become a stock item in local stores for hardwood/tile floors to protect them. I learned after having to replace an entire kitchen laminate floor that rosin paper when wet will bleed the red dye into whatever it's sitting on


----------



## noreast05 (Sep 4, 2005)

There are alot of companies out there that provide what your looking for. Unfortunately it's not your local store.

http://www.protectiveproducts.com/index.html

http://www.floormask.com/

Etc. Etc.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I had to cut a few receptacles into a kitchen backsplash today that was covered in face brick. I used a 4-1/2" grinder with a diamond wheel. The Zip Walls would have come in handy, because a couple of rooms of the house looked like something blew up until the fog cleared. I noticed something very similar for sale at the truck stop the other day. The truck drivers use them to span from side to side in their trailers to hold boxes and cargo from sliding around. They went to 120", and were fully adjustable. 24 bucks each.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

noreast05 said:


> Hey Greg if you find a link please post. I have not purchased any yet, still shopping. I posted zipwall because I was familiar with it, but not impressed from what I have seen.


It's pouring rain, otherwise I'd go out to my trailer and look up the model number for you. Tomorrow I will.

And yes, they are just like the supports in a semi-trailer. I use them in my pickup bed sometimes.

I would not worry about overcranking, since it's not a lever-actuated ratchet. There is a retention/detent pin that goes in and out of the slots. You just shove it up close to the ceiling and then spin the whole shebang and it gets tight to the ceiling on a thread pad.

Once you see these...hell...I'm putting my jacket on now... be back from the trailer in a sec.

Now, I'm wet, but I have a link!

TASK QUICK SUPPORT ROD T74500

http://www.godwintool.com/store/xca...=2&PHPSESSID=391b6431dc592ddb7f0dbcc4ab610451

This is actually my tool store, but I bought them someplace else for $25 ea locally. I frequently use them to hold up drywall as well. 

I'm tellin' ya....DON'T buy a ZIPwall untill you've seen these. Trust me.

Greg


----------



## noreast05 (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks Greg your a true genuine fellow. I'm wet up here too, just took my dog out. This rain is really putting a drain on our work schedule. These prices look alot better than zipwall. Thanks for the link. Hope I didn't make you go out your way.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Finally got to use the zip walls today. We had to install a replacement french door where a patio door used to reside. First got there and homie was moving things around to clear us a area to work, then started asking how long the opening will be exposed for winter air infiltration and also worried about the cat getting out-she said the cat tries to find ways out of the house anytime something is left open....this lady lives alone so it must of been a male cat

Cut my 4 mil bisqueen and started erecting walls-spanned it 8' between poles since I made a 3 sided box, came out from wall we were working on approx 3', over 8', then back the 3' to the wall again- no droop. Took all of maybe 4 minutes start to finish from rolling out the plastic to starting work on the door-they went up quick!!! Homie stood in awe at the deal and was very happy since she had alot of woman decorations-meaning all the little things that would collect dust. Got done with the door and just had a few areas my rugs on the floor did'nt catch the debris, but after tearing down the walls, no dust anywhere and homie said the house never got cold like she thought...already paid for itself with just customer being impressed

Gotta nother job tomorrow gonna try them out on.

and yes, homie NEVER came around to see how things were going!!!!!!!!

VERY VERY happy and once again wishing i would've bought a system like this years ago....weather you buy zipwall brand or brand above...a must have for the truck to make your life easier, cutomers happier, and give that "these guys know wtf their doing" apperance...but if we knew what we were doing we would'nt be there in the first place


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

Well... after Josh's great review I ordered the zipwall 4 pack and it came in today :clap: 

Sherman Williams price matched and special ordered the 4 pack with accessories. Looks like a nice set up. Can't wait to try them out on our next ceiling repair.


----------

